# Je recherche également ce dictionnaire



## testo38

Bonjour,


Je souhaiterais traduire un petit texte en italien, j'aurais besoin d'aide svp, ne parlant pas un mot de la langue.

Le texte est :

"Bonjour,

Je recherche également ce dictionnaire.
Merci de me contacter sur facebook si vous en avez un exemplaire, et que vous souhaitez le vendre.
Merci."

Merci !


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## testo38

Paulfromitaly said:


> Tu come lo tradurresti?



Peut-être :


"Buongiorno,

Cerco ugualmente [comme une autre personne qui recherche aussi ce dictionnaire] questo dizionario.
Grazie contattarmi su facebook se ha una copia, e la desidera vendere.
Grazie."


?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

testo38 said:


> Peut-être :
> 
> 
> "Buongiorno,
> 
> *Anche io* cerco questo dizionario.
> *Mi contatti* su facebook se ha una copia e la desidera vendere.
> Grazie."
> 
> 
> ?


----------



## testo38

Grazie !!!


----------

